# Have we forgotten how to bargain?



## Banking2006 (12 Sep 2007)

I got some experience of bargaining in my job with a role i had for a few months and now i can't stop!

- Mortgage- down by over 1000 per year
- Mortgage Protection- saved 200 per year
- Car Insurance- quote was cheapest from current provider- but got 40  
   euro additional off by 'bluffing'!
- Advertising- got 50% of an already discounted rate
- etc etc

Do we need to go back to the olden days and get a bargain


----------



## Caveat (12 Sep 2007)

Fair play.

You're right - a lot of people seem to find it embarrassing or demeaning to bargain. Almost as if it implies they are poor or something. Almost _every _commercial quotation/pricing structure has built-in leeway for bargaining.

I would bargain in nearly every situation and like you, have made reasonable savings all round.

I think BTW that we have also forgotten how to complain (properly) - but that's another story...


----------



## moondance (12 Sep 2007)

Can I just say here that it really annoys me in my business when people try to bargain! I try to give the best price I can to everyone and then someone tries to bargain... So do I put the prices up in the first place to allow for bargaining and make my price look less competitive? 

Also - I think you need CHARM to be able to bargain well! Some people I just say no to straight away because I don't like their attitude. And others you can't help saying yes to because they know how to work the charm!


----------



## foxylady (12 Sep 2007)

moondance said:


> Can I just say here that it really annoys me in my business when people try to bargain! I try to give the best price I can to everyone and then someone tries to bargain... So do I put the prices up in the first place to allow for bargaining and make my price look less competitive?
> 
> Also - I think you need CHARM to be able to bargain well! Some people I just say no to straight away because I don't like their attitude. And others you can't help saying yes to because they know how to work the charm!


 
Are u a car salesman by any chance? And why do you find it annoying? Would you not do the same?


----------



## Banking2006 (12 Sep 2007)

Hi Moondance

I agree totally- if your prices are more than competitive- then it would be crazy to bargain with you- there is a baseline! So well done on that- and i'm sure clients love doing business with you knowing that they are not getting ripped off.

I am suggesting we bargain more re. financial services type products- where high premiums and commissions are being taken by the sellers. I think i am in the minority at the moment- but everyone needs to wake up and make their euros work harder.


----------



## moondance (12 Sep 2007)

No, I work in printing. It's a small business and we always keep our margins fairly tight to try and be competitive against larger companies.

I've just stated in my previous post why I find it annoying!

I might chance my arm when it comes to insurance but if I was in a shop buying a dress or something then no I wouldn't try to bargain.


----------



## sam h (12 Sep 2007)

moondance said:


> Can I just say here that it really annoys me in my business when people try to bargain! I try to give the best price I can to everyone and then someone tries to bargain... So do I put the prices up in the first place to allow for bargaining and make my price look less competitive?
> 
> Also - I think you need CHARM to be able to bargain well! Some people I just say no to straight away because I don't like their attitude. And others you can't help saying yes to because they know how to work the charm!


 
Not the most "charming" of replies.  And you are contradicting yourself: on one hand you say you offer the best price and then you say you can do something for those who are charming.

Overall, I agree with the OP that many things can be bargained down.  It's just to know when to say stop.


----------



## moondance (12 Sep 2007)

Banking2006 - yes I agree with bargaining for commission based products, that's what I was trying to say in a very roundabout way!


----------



## Carpenter (12 Sep 2007)

I like to bargain (well I like to try anyway) for most big ticket purchases, afterall no goods or service provider is obligated to sell anything cheaper than the displayed price but it's a poor salesman that will let a customer walk out the door for the sake of a small/ token discount.  In the business I work in heavy discounts and preferential credit arrangements are par for the course as competition is so fierce, so if that's good enough for big business it's good enough for me.  The insurance market seems to be particularly soft at the moment so I've been able to get good value on my personal insurance requirements.  I reckon we'll see a return to bargaining and heavy discounting as the economic slowdown bites- there's a huge amount of competitors in the area of home furnishing/ improvement alone and certainly not room for them all I would think.


----------



## Jock04 (12 Sep 2007)

Fair play to all those who drive the best deal they can.
I can't help wondering if our annoyed printer just accepts the price he is offered for his printing supplies?

If Tesco didn't use their bargaining power & just accepted suppliers prices, how much more would your weekly shopping cost?

It may not be "cool" in some circles to look for the best deal you can, but I prefer the "warm" feel of more money in my wallet, thanks. (Then again, I'm Scottish )


----------



## ragazza (12 Sep 2007)

Hi,

I would always bargain for big purchases, like jewellery, watches, cars etc, but it never entered my head to bargain with banks or insurance companies.

If you wanted to get cheaper house insurance, say, how would you go about bargaining - how would you phrase it? For example, would you say something like "is that your best price" or "can we negotiate a bit on the price"? Or maybe ask for an extra offer to be thrown in for free?


----------



## Caveat (12 Sep 2007)

ragazza said:


> Hi,
> If you wanted to get cheaper house insurance, say, how would you go about bargaining - how would you phrase it? For example, would you say something like "is that your best price" or "can we negotiate a bit on the price"? Or maybe ask for an extra offer to be thrown in for free?


 
If relevant, I would usually start with "Ah c'mon, sure I've been with you x years...etc"

Or

"x company are charging less (or even around the same and I hear they're very easy to deal with so maybe I'll go to them)... etc"

I'd be a bit light hearted about it though - no-one likes to feel they are being backed into a corner.


----------



## Carpenter (12 Sep 2007)

When renewing both motor and home insurances I sought quotations online which I then used as leverage when negotiating with my existing insurers; in both instances the existing insurers were happy to match the cheaper online quotes and the cover they offered was superior.


----------



## Towger (12 Sep 2007)

Oh the joys of marching down to my local insurance office with my online printouts


----------



## Carpenter (12 Sep 2007)

Towger said:


> Oh the joys of marching down to my local insurance office with my online printouts


No need, I renewed mine over the telephone (using their lo-call number of course)


----------



## foxylady (12 Sep 2007)

ragazza said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would always bargain for big purchases, like jewellery, watches, cars etc, but it never entered my head to bargain with banks or insurance companies.
> 
> If you wanted to get cheaper house insurance, say, how would you go about bargaining - how would you phrase it? For example, would you say something like "is that your best price" or "can we negotiate a bit on the price"? Or maybe ask for an extra offer to be thrown in for free?


 

Why not sure if you dont chance your arm and all that. I just rang insurance company for car quote and as was given one price to which I said "thats a bit high isnt it, and can you not do it any cheaper?" the price was then dropped by 120 euro just like that.


----------



## z109 (12 Sep 2007)

The missus got her contact lenses from the local opticians at the same price as online by having her printout in hand! Saved on the postage anyway, since she was in for an eye-test and the opticians is only down the road.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

foxylady said:


> Why not sure if you dont chance your arm and all that. I just rang insurance company for car quote and as was given one price to which I said "thats a bit high isnt it, and can you not do it any cheaper?" the price was then dropped by 120 euro just like that.


Did you try saying it a second time to see what happened?


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Sep 2007)

I was quite surprised a few years ago when a friend from Kerry told me that it is/was(?) quite normal to ask for a discount in country stores, especially for clothes. I had never heard of this before and it would probably still never enter my head to ask for a few bob off. Is this still happening?


----------



## gearoid (12 Sep 2007)

I know this is off the point, but one approach to saving money is to work out the clothes you want, try them briefly for size in a shop, then buy online for less... I know it's a bit cheeky... Just realised this should be in the tips for saving money forum instead really


----------



## Carpenter (13 Sep 2007)

Yes, I've done this when buying a suit.....


----------



## Purple (13 Sep 2007)

I got a discount of 40% from my solicitor when selling and buying property last year. He dropped he price from €6'500 to €3'500 when I said "C'mon, I've been using you for years, do I not qualify for the "mates rate" yet?"

Mind you I asked him a few years back if he was involved in the tribunals and his reply was, "Do you think I'd talk to the likes of you if I was milking that cash cow?"


----------



## Banking2006 (13 Sep 2007)

Thanks everyone for feedback- think is good to give specific examples as some people did so far. Here's a few of my recent ones where i helped friends...

- Ulster Bank tracker rate dropped to 0.5 margin from 0.75%
- FBD insurance dropped rate to less than cheapest quoted for motor policy
- Britton Insurances dropped rate on motor policy to lower than that of AA Insurance Services
- Kitchen World dropped price 
- GE Money dropped rate to match cheaper competitors to avoid loosing client. They also waived penalty charges for 
returned Direct Debits, etc

Worth noting re. solicitors the reverse happened with some friends- one in particular engaged a West Dublin solicitor and was quoted 1000 euro fee for house sale and similar for new purchase. When they progressed with same solicitor, they charged 1%! In that case, simply complain to Law Society to rectify (with your proofs, obviously!)


----------



## moondance (13 Sep 2007)

Hi Banking2006! How did you get Ulster Bank to drop their rate like that? What was the LTV ratio? Was it on an existing mortgage you had with them or a new one or a switched one?


----------



## Banking2006 (13 Sep 2007)

yes was a loan to value mortgage x 2 and we told them we were moving!


----------



## foxylady (13 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Did you try saying it a second time to see what happened?


 
Clubman

Normally I would try again but as this quote was over 300 euro cheaper than current insurer I just said ta v much.


----------



## joanmul (13 Sep 2007)

gearoid said:


> I know this is off the point, but one approach to saving money is to work out the clothes you want, try them briefly for size in a shop, then buy online for less... I know it's a bit cheeky... Just realised this should be in the tips for saving money forum instead really


 
Would you go to the website of the shop in question where you tried for size?  I didn't know these shops - I don't have any names in mind - did business on line. What about during a sale - would you get even further reductions - or is that stretching the mark a bit!


----------



## jem (15 Sep 2007)

I love haggling. my wife gets embarrassed by it and generally walks away when I start, rarely fail to get a reduction.


----------



## RainyDay (16 Sep 2007)

jem said:


> my wife gets embarrassed by it and generally walks away when I start


So no discount there then?


----------



## amtc (16 Sep 2007)

Renewing car insurance recently Eagle Star dropped 150 euro to match cheaper One DIrect rate. Felt sorry for One Direct as they did all the sending of info etc and were genuinely nicer but it was less hassle to stay where I was for cover at the reduced price.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Sep 2007)

sueellen said:


> I was quite surprised a few years ago when a friend from Kerry told me that it is/was(?) quite normal to ask for a discount in country stores, especially for clothes. I had never heard of this before and it would probably still never enter my head to ask for a few bob off. Is this still happening?


 
Yes, still happening in small country shops. Even in the likes of McBees in Killarney ( rather pricey womens' designers clothes shop ) up until a few years ago they were still giving a discount. But certainly if you are buying a few items and the owner is serving you would be quite likely to receive a discount. You'd have to know where you could and couldn't ask though. The unwritten rules of the countryside...


----------



## potnoodler (17 Sep 2007)

Petermack said:


> When I was changing my mortgage provider from IIB to National Irish it never struck me to approach IIB to see if they would match the rates offered by National Irish. I know a bank has some flexibility in terms of personal loans and motor loans but is there any point trying to haggle over mortgage rates or are the rates strictly set.




Well I tried that with first active when I was changing, didn't entertain me at all so I felt better moving and they lost another customer


----------



## RainyDay (17 Sep 2007)

Caveat said:


> Almost _every _commercial quotation/pricing structure has built-in leeway for bargaining.


Except in public sector procurement exercises, where the need for openness and transparency outweighs the need for value. Face-to-face bargaining with one supplier (without doing the same face-to-face bargaining with ALL qualifying suppliers) is deemed as giving an unfair advantage to that supplier.


----------



## Purple (17 Sep 2007)

RainyDay said:


> Except in public sector procurement exercises, where the need for openness and transparency outweighs the need for value. Face-to-face bargaining with one supplier (without doing the same face-to-face bargaining with ALL qualifying suppliers) is deemed as giving an unfair advantage to that supplier.


While there are drawbacks it's still better than where the alternative would lead.


----------

